# Maro,Andalucia



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking for property in Maro area,in particular Rio de la miel,any advice/info on properties in this area appreciated.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone got info on this little village?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Maro is a nice, pretty unspoilt seaside village and many properties have wonderful sea views. It is very, very quiet though and although there are a few small shops and bar/restaurants in the village you would probably have to go into Nerja for most things.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Lynn

Many of the better properties there look bloody expensive but some good long term rentals.

How far drive/ walk is it to Nerja?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks Lynn
> 
> Many of the better properties there look bloody expensive but some good long term rentals.
> 
> How far drive/ walk is it to Nerja?


Yes, property is quite expensive there.

To drive, only about 5 minutes. You can walk down to Nerja from Maro in about 25 minutes (we have, several times) but probably wouldn't want to walk back up, especially in summer! You can catch the bus from the centre of Nerja which goes up to the Cuevas de Nerja which are just outside the village, though.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just one other thing to note about Maro - although it's on the coast, if you're thinking of somewhere you could stroll to the beach or along a paseo maritimo, not here you won't. The village is built on top of sheer cliffs, and whilst there is a beach (a very pretty little cove) the road down to it is VERY steep, and as for back up  

The stretch of coast between Maro and La Herradura is actually designated as National Park land so is one of the most unspoilt you will find anywhere in Southern Spain, very beautiful.

Nerja Beach Guide - Maro beach | Nerja Beach Guide


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent info Lynne, much appreciated.

I have soooo much to learn- but getting there each day.

I adored Nerja but my ideal set up would be a small village near a bigger town, which i can regularly visit-rather than residing in it. 

I was pondering Maro as its somewhat unique being a traditional village yet on the coast .

Ps having stayed a week in Canillas de Albaida ( loved it) I reckon I am well ready for any hills !!!!


----------

